# Perhaps the most important piece of hardware in a digital photographers arsenal,



## Advanced Photo

the computer.


What are the specs on your editing rig?

CPU
GPU
Mainboard
Memory type, speed and amount
Storage type and amount
Is it overclocked?
Do you use the built in turbo on an intel 'k' chip?

Did you build or buy it?
What OS, etc.?
What is your monitor?
Other input devices?

_(For those of you that have a windows PC and would like to share your information but just don't know where to find it all (it can be a daunting task if you didn't build it yourself) or if you would just like to see it for yourself even if you'd rather not share the information here, you can get all the data for your computer by going to CPU-Z's website and download the validator tool. It's simple and free: just use the "Validate" button within CPU-Z then click "Submit" for an instant, 100% automatic submission. You will receive a link to your complete system specs, including the validated status of your computer. The perfect way to share your awesome brand new hardware specs with your friends and, if something goes wrong, an invaluable tool to ask for some help on enthusiasts forums.)_


----------



## SCraig

I would venture to say that a digital camera is more important than an editing computer.


----------



## Piccell

Advanced Photo said:


> the computer.
> 
> 
> What are the specs on your editing rig?
> 
> CPU * Intel Core i7-6900K 3.2GHz 8-Core*
> GPU *EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB CLASSIFIED GAMING ACX 3.0 Video Card (2-Way SLI)*
> Mainboard  *Asus Rampage V Edition 10 EATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard*
> Memory type, speed and amount *Corsair Dominator Platinum 128GB (8 x 16GB) DDR4-2800 Memory*
> Storage type and amount     *OS Drive: Samsung SM961 1TB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive  Additional Drive: Samsung 850 EVO 4TB 2.5" Solid State Drive*
> Is it overclocked? *turbo clocked to 3.8 GHz*
> Do you use the built in turbo on an intel 'k' chip? *Yes*
> 
> Did you build or buy it? *Built it.*
> What OS, etc.? *Windows 7 pro 64 bit*
> What is your monitor? *Philips BDM4065UC 40.0" 60Hz Monitor*
> Other input devices?



I am surprised no one else seems to know there rig's specs here when it is so important to a good workflow.


----------



## Advanced Photo

SCraig said:


> I would venture to say that a digital camera is more important than an editing computer.


That's why it says perhaps. It is possible to let the camera do all the processing and evidently that's just what a lot of people must do. I always like to control the processing myself.


----------



## Vtec44

here are a few print screens


----------



## Advanced Photo

Piccell said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> the computer.
> 
> 
> What are the specs on your editing rig?
> 
> CPU * Intel Core i7-6900K 3.2GHz 8-Core*
> GPU *EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB CLASSIFIED GAMING ACX 3.0 Video Card (2-Way SLI)*
> Mainboard  *Asus Rampage V Edition 10 EATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard*
> Memory type, speed and amount *Corsair Dominator Platinum 128GB (8 x 16GB) DDR4-2800 Memory*
> Storage type and amount     *OS Drive: Samsung SM961 1TB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive  Additional Drive: Samsung 850 EVO 4TB 2.5" Solid State Drive*
> Is it overclocked? *turbo clocked to 3.8 GHz*
> Do you use the built in turbo on an intel 'k' chip? *Yes*
> 
> Did you build or buy it? *Built it.*
> What OS, etc.? *Windows 7 pro 64 bit*
> What is your monitor? *Philips BDM4065UC 40.0" 60Hz Monitor*
> Other input devices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised no one else seems to know there rig's specs here when it is so important to a good workflow.
Click to expand...

Nice, set up. I use the same monitor and am getting a couple 1080's asap. I use a hexa core i7 but oc it to 4.0 GHz. And the memory is crucial in my opinion to get the speed from the system. I use quad channel and 128 GB as well.
I bet there are a lot of other people that also use the same or similar set ups here especially the professionals.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Vtec44 said:


> here are a few print screens
> 
> View attachment 129687 View attachment 129688


A 4.6 rating? something has to be set wrong for such a low score. Did you set the SSD to AHCI before installing the OS to it? Are you using a mainboard with an M2 on it?
What type of ram and what speed is it? Quad channel? what configuration is it in? 4 10GB sticks? 8x5GB?
The CPU is the older Sandy Bridge chip and you can turbo it to 3.8 in the bios for extra speed when it's loaded.
With Enterprise, you can go up to 192 GB of ram, that's the first upgrade I'd do for an editing station.

Thanks for sharing, I hope you solve why it has a 4.6 experience rating though, you should be way over that mark.


----------



## JohnnyWrench

I don't know man... I have a Mac, 2 big Apple monitors, Photoshop and Lightroom. It's plenty fast so I don't much care.


----------



## RowdyRay

Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard

AMD FX 6300 Six-core Processor 3.50 GHz

8 GB DDR3 RAM (this is my next upgrade)

2 TB Seagate Hybrid Hard Drive (ST2000DX001)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 (No overclocking, yet)

AOC E2476VWM6 Monitor (24", 1MS)

Windows 97 Home Premium. 5.9 on the Windows Experience Index


This was set up more for gaming. Shouldn't take much to tweak it for photography. Still working on the basics. Once I've figured that out, I'll worry about decent editing software. From my research this should work pretty good. Yes? No?


----------



## Derrel

I've seen some very nice work, done on 'old and clunky' computers with older,  "outdated" software. I do not think the computer is nearly as important as the skill of the human that runs the machine. Seriously...the idea that the computer is a critical component in the success of images is way overblown by gear heads.

Some of **the** most fantastical images I ever saw were done years ago, on a now-ancient Mac Quadra! Less computing power than a smartphone has!


----------



## tirediron

Derrel said:


> I've seen some very nice work, done on 'old and clunky' computers with older,  "outdated" software. I do not think the computer is nearly as important as the skill of the human that runs the machine. Seriously...the idea that the computer is a critical component in the success of images is way overblown by gear heads.
> 
> Some of **the** most fantastical images I ever saw were done years ago, on a now-ancient Mac Quadra! Less computing power than a smartphone has!


QFTT!!!   All the higher-end processing power really means is you can work faster.  My computer isn't terribly new or terribly fast, but... it gets the job done.  I'll upgrade it eventually, but for now, when I have to spend money, I'll put it on things that directly affect my images.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Derrel said:


> I've seen some very nice work, done on 'old and clunky' computers with older,  "outdated" software. I do not think the computer is nearly as important as the skill of the human that runs the machine. Seriously...the idea that the computer is a critical component in the success of images is way overblown by gear heads.
> 
> Some of **the** most fantastical images I ever saw were done years ago, on a now-ancient Mac Quadra! Less computing power than a smartphone has!


I agree. But have you seen how long it took compared to the same job done by the same person on a really fast system?
By the same token a camera is less important than a photographer in getting a good image with good IQ. But a camera that works better is certainly a better tool for the photographer to use.
It has nothing to do with skill, it is all about workflow and getting more work done quicker and spending less time waiting for the progress bar to fill up. 
You can remove a screw without a screwdriver as well, but the tool helps and an faster electric driver will let you remove a lot more a lot faster resulting in a higher rate of production. It's all about having a better tool for the job to make the job go faster and easier.
Artists of the 16th century did some fantastic work, it just took a lot longer than it does for a modern artist using digital tools.


----------



## Advanced Photo

RowdyRay said:


> Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard
> 
> AMD FX 6300 Six-core Processor 3.50 GHz
> 
> 8 GB DDR3 RAM (this is my next upgrade)
> 
> 2 TB Seagate Hybrid Hard Drive (ST2000DX001)
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 (No overclocking, yet)
> 
> AOC E2476VWM6 Monitor (24", 1MS)
> 
> Windows 97 Home Premium. 5.9 on the Windows Experience Index
> 
> 
> This was set up more for gaming. Shouldn't take much to tweak it for photography. Still working on the basics. Once I've figured that out, I'll worry about decent editing software. From my research this should work pretty good. Yes? No?


It will work fine, as you say more ram will let you cut through big files a lot easier and faster. I have edited some very large files for printing 6.5 GB and more, and when you get to that point you either need the ram or work on pieces of the file one at a time and then recompile it all when you are done.
It's nice to have it all there at once though.


----------



## Derrel

I am much,much more concerned about better photographs, than I am about "faster,faster,faster!"

I grew up with Kodachrome, a film that came back in, "Seven to fourteen days." as fully-processed slides, ready to display.

I think "the computer's main board" being given the status you give it is absurd.


----------



## Derrel

"Perhaps the most important piece of hardware in a writer's arsenal is his typewriter."

See where I am coming from with this? it is not what the story is written "on"...it is "the story, itself" that counts.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Derrel said:


> I am much,much more concerned about better photographs, than I am about "faster,faster,faster!"
> 
> I grew up with Kodachrome, a film that came back in, "Seven to fourteen days." as fully-processed slides, ready to display.
> 
> I think "the computer's main board" being given the status you give it is absurd.



Sure, but as camera resolutions keep increasing the sizes of files it will certainly become a greater concern as you start having to wait inordinate amounts of time for it to process the edit you made.
Besides, the thread is not about how important is a computer to a person, it's about what your system specs are.
If you don't know your system specs, maybe this isn't the thread for you. Although I do appreciate the feedback as it takes all types of people to have the diversity that makes things interesting.
The main board is like the camera body, it has an importance in the overall scheme of things. Without it the parts won't work at all. It's the blood and respiratory system of the computer. Having a good chipset and good capacitors will help it to last longer. Having better IC pathways will let it run cooler under a load.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Derrel said:


> "Perhaps the most important piece of hardware in a writer's arsenal is his typewriter."
> 
> See where I am coming from with this? it is not what the story is written "on"...it is "the story, itself" that counts.


Yes, but now it would be his word processor as it allows him to work faster and get the ideas down before they slip away.


----------



## Vtec44

Advanced Photo said:


> Yes, but now it would be his word processor as it allows him to work faster and get the ideas down before they slip away.



This sounds like a case of Alzheimer


----------



## Advanced Photo

Vtec44 said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but now it would be his word processor as it allows him to work faster and get the ideas down before they slip away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like a case of Alzheimer
Click to expand...

lol indeed. 
Have you ever written a novel? Ever hear of writers block? Ever start creating a dialog in your head and thinking this is great and then as you start to write it out, you forget some of the details that made you think it was great so you improvise and rewrite it as you go? 
Using speech to text with your computer can help immensely with this and is just another tool like a computer or a screwgun or a tractor and plow.


----------



## Vtec44

I've always been a creative person with photographic memory, so writing something down doesn't work for me.  I close my eyes and all my grand visions come into life.  When I edit something, there is a repeated consistency and process, but all the major creative parts were all done in camera.  Most of what I do is color correction and that doesn't take much to process.  It's the same way I shoot 35mm or medium format film as I shoot with digital.  The computer is mainly for archival, scheduling, communication, and other business related stuff but I can pretty much edit with any computer.  I shoot with a D800 which has a massive file size too.

Image attached for fun... because this was impromptu as I was walking down the mountain with the clients.  The shoot was done but I saw this vision while looking down at the city lights.  It came to life within 5 minutes because the lighting window at the time.


----------



## Advanced Photo

This would look awesome if you took out the umbrella so the light source was a mystery.


----------



## Vtec44

Advanced Photo said:


> This would look awesome if you took out the umbrella so the light source was a mystery.



Maybe for some other people, but that's just not the way I shoot. LOL


----------



## Derrel

"The horsepower of the engine is more critical than the race car driver."

"Specifications are what wins races."

Advanced StockCar magazine.

NOT.

Ernest Hemingway opined that the BEST way to write was with a pencil. Seriously. 

With a f***g pencil.


----------



## snowbear

I also have the CP/M cartridge so I can run a COBOL compiler.


----------



## Dave442

This is my pencil while traveling (time for some new external disks in a few weeks):


----------



## Advanced Photo

Derrel said:


> "The horsepower of the engine is more critical than the race car driver."
> 
> "Specifications are what wins races."
> 
> Advanced StockCar magazine.
> 
> NOT.
> 
> Ernest Hemingway opined that the BEST way to write was with a pencil. Seriously.
> 
> With a f***g pencil.


Because with a pencil corrections are easier, with a computer they are even easier and quicker, I think Ernie would definitely approve. Where are you seeing anyone say that a computer is the most critical part? It's a tool, better tools are a good thing, not a bad one.
BTW what is your system?


----------



## chuasam

Piccell said:


> I am surprised no one else seems to know there rig's specs here when it is so important to a good workflow.


Meh...I just went out there...got an iMac 27" and ticked every box
I'm a photographer not a computer engineer.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Dave442 said:


> This is my pencil while traveling (time for some new external disks in a few weeks):
> View attachment 129698
> View attachment 129697


 time for more RAM and a newer processor too I think, then a good graphics card will help speed things along nicely.


----------



## Advanced Photo

chuasam said:


> Piccell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised no one else seems to know there rig's specs here when it is so important to a good workflow.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...I just went out there...got an iMac 27" and ticked every box
> I'm a photographer not a computer engineer.
Click to expand...

That's fine. It's good to know your limits.


----------



## chuasam

Advanced Photo said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piccell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised no one else seems to know there rig's specs here when it is so important to a good workflow.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...I just went out there...got an iMac 27" and ticked every box
> I'm a photographer not a computer engineer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine. It's good to know your limits.
Click to expand...

iMac27" 3.5GHz i7
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M 4096 MB
I use a vintage X-Rite i1 for checking screen 
32GB of 1600 DDR3
500GB Flash drive primary for Photoshop Scratch Disk and Applications
1TB secondary 7200 RPM drive on Thunderbolt Partitioned into 2 drives (running Time Machine and lesser used documents)
4TB Work Drive on Thunderbolt
4TB Backup Drive on Thunderbolt

Intuous4 Medium for retouching


----------



## Advanced Photo

chuasam said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piccell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised no one else seems to know there rig's specs here when it is so important to a good workflow.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...I just went out there...got an iMac 27" and ticked every box
> I'm a photographer not a computer engineer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine. It's good to know your limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iMac27" 3.5GHz i7
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M 4096 MB
> I use a vintage X-Rite i1 for checking screen
> 32GB of 1600 DDR3
> 500GB Flash drive primary for Photoshop Scratch Disk and Applications
> 1TB secondary 7200 RPM drive on Thunderbolt Partitioned into 2 drives (running Time Machine and lesser used documents)
> 4TB Work Drive on Thunderbolt
> 4TB Backup Drive on Thunderbolt
> 
> Intuous4 Medium for retouching
Click to expand...

That's not a bad set up at all. Do you know which i7 you have?


----------



## Vtec44

Advanced Photo said:


> Because with a pencil corrections are easier, with a computer they are even easier and quicker, I think Ernie would definitely approve. Where are you seeing anyone say that a computer is the most critical part? It's a tool, better tools are a good thing, not a bad one.
> BTW what is your system?



The point Derrel  was making is that most people love to talk about the tools, better tools, badass tools.  Where are the products of these tools?  I want to see some results!!


----------



## Advanced Photo

Vtec44 said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because with a pencil corrections are easier, with a computer they are even easier and quicker, I think Ernie would definitely approve. Where are you seeing anyone say that a computer is the most critical part? It's a tool, better tools are a good thing, not a bad one.
> BTW what is your system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point Derrel  was making is that most people love to talk about the tools, better tools, badass tools.  Where are the products of these tools?  I want to see some results!!
Click to expand...

Then buy some better tools and get quicker results.


----------



## chuasam

Advanced Photo said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piccell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised no one else seems to know there rig's specs here when it is so important to a good workflow.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...I just went out there...got an iMac 27" and ticked every box
> I'm a photographer not a computer engineer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine. It's good to know your limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iMac27" 3.5GHz i7
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M 4096 MB
> I use a vintage X-Rite i1 for checking screen
> 32GB of 1600 DDR3
> 500GB Flash drive primary for Photoshop Scratch Disk and Applications
> 1TB secondary 7200 RPM drive on Thunderbolt Partitioned into 2 drives (running Time Machine and lesser used documents)
> 4TB Work Drive on Thunderbolt
> 4TB Backup Drive on Thunderbolt
> 
> Intuous4 Medium for retouching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a bad set up at all. Do you know which i7 you have?
Click to expand...


Still don't care. Still not an engineer. I only upgraded because the D810 is such a resource hog. 
FWIW Intel[emoji768] Core[emoji769] i7-4771 Processor


----------



## Vtec44

Advanced Photo said:


> Then buy some better tools and get quicker results.



If I can't color correct efficiently, 128GB of RAM, 8 cores of over clocked 3.8GHZ, and the fastest SSD drive won't help me.  It will open Lightroom really quick for me to stare at it though.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Vtec44 said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then buy some better tools and get quicker results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't color correct efficiently, 128GB of RAM, 8 cores of over clocked 3.8GHZ, and the fastest SSD drive won't help me.  It will open Lightroom really quick for me to stare at it though.
Click to expand...

Yep, once you have the tools you no longer have excuses not to be productive.  One reason I always supplied my people with the best tools available. You have to bring your 'A' game every time.


----------



## Vtec44

Advanced Photo said:


> Yep, once you have the tools you no longer have excuses not to be productive.  One reason I always supplied my people with the best tools available. You have to bring your 'A' game every time.



... having PC wiht 128GB of RAM, 8 cores of over clocked 3.8GHZ, and the fastest SSD drive doesn't really help me either.


----------



## Advanced Photo

chuasam said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piccell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised no one else seems to know there rig's specs here when it is so important to a good workflow.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...I just went out there...got an iMac 27" and ticked every box
> I'm a photographer not a computer engineer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine. It's good to know your limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iMac27" 3.5GHz i7
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M 4096 MB
> I use a vintage X-Rite i1 for checking screen
> 32GB of 1600 DDR3
> 500GB Flash drive primary for Photoshop Scratch Disk and Applications
> 1TB secondary 7200 RPM drive on Thunderbolt Partitioned into 2 drives (running Time Machine and lesser used documents)
> 4TB Work Drive on Thunderbolt
> 4TB Backup Drive on Thunderbolt
> 
> Intuous4 Medium for retouching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a bad set up at all. Do you know which i7 you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still don't care. Still not an engineer. I only upgraded because the D810 is such a resource hog.
> FWIW Intel[emoji768] Core[emoji769] i7-4771 Processor
Click to expand...

LOL no doubt, now imagine files from a 160 megapixel camera and you start to see a need for more speed in processing.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Vtec44 said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, once you have the tools you no longer have excuses not to be productive.  One reason I always supplied my people with the best tools available. You have to bring your 'A' game every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... having PC wiht 128GB of RAM, 8 cores of over clocked 3.8GHZ, and the fastest SSD drive doesn't really help me either.
Click to expand...

It definitely won't hurt you either, and as time goes on and cameras keep making bigger and bigger files, you will be glad you have it.


----------



## Vtec44

Advanced Photo said:


> It definitely won't hurt you either, and as time goes on and cameras keep making bigger and bigger files, you will be glad you have it.



The difference is actually negligible.  My workflow does not involve the fastest computer in my office.  Cull and rate photos can be done on any of my computers, mostly laptop since I travel a lot.  Color correction has to be done in a specific and consistent lighting condition, but it doesn't need a lot of processing power.  I needs me as the editor to make the right and consistent correction.  I edit approximately 3000 files per wedding, shoot about 20-30 weddings a year and then other creative work outside of weddings.  I can finish editing an entire wedding in a week with either my fastest desktop or slowest laptop.  It doesn't make a difference to me.  A big screen does help though.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Vtec44 said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely won't hurt you either, and as time goes on and cameras keep making bigger and bigger files, you will be glad you have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is actually negligible.  My workflow does not involve the fastest computer in my office.  Cull and rate photos can be done on any of my computers, mostly laptop since I travel a lot.  Color correction has to be done in a specific and consistent lighting condition, but it doesn't need a lot of processing power.  I needs me as the editor to make the right and consistent correction.  I edit approximately 3000 files per wedding, shoot about 20-30 weddings a year and then other creative work outside of weddings.  I can finish editing an entire wedding in a week with either my fastest desktop or slowest laptop.  It doesn't make a difference to me.  A big screen does help though.
Click to expand...

I understand completely, trust me. And if you can produce more faster you increase your earning per hour and your overall earning potential. When (or if)you get up to 10-20 weddings a month, you will have a different story I am sure. If the files were 10 times larger that they are it would be a different story as well.
I saw a huge difference going from 24 MP images to 160 MP images real quickly and decided I needed to learn more about the support tools of the job and started researching about computers and building them myself.
Think about this: would you rather have a modern camera with one of the processors from one of the first digital cameras made so when you take a shot you wait for 14 seconds while it processes and saves the RAW file and JPEG file so you can press the shutter again or have a processor that keeps up and goes as fast as you do.
As you get more proficient in editing, you want a system that keeps up with you so you are not waiting for it to catch up all the time.


----------



## Vtec44

Advanced Photo said:


> I understand completely, trust me. And if you can produce more faster you increase your earning per hour and your overall earning potential. When (or if)you get up to 10-20 weddings a month, you will have a different story I am sure. If the files were 10 times larger that they are it would be a different story as well.
> I saw a huge difference going from 24 MP images to 160 MP images real quickly and decided I needed to learn more about the support tools of the job and started researching about computers and building them myself.



I was an  IT Network Engineer with 20 years of experience working for the world's largest marketing company, WPP (wpp.com) , before I went to do photography full time.  I know computers from the intricate details to massive enterprise level .  I haven't bought a computer in 20 years, wrote my first program when I was 15.    If I get up to 10-20 weddings a month, a fast computer wouldn't help me either.  I would outsource my editing and have an associate photography team.  Color correction in LR doesn't increase file size or require more processing power.  It requires me to be there to make the decision to add/subtract which color to make it consistent and cohesive.  So file size is mostly irrelevant to me.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Vtec44 said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand completely, trust me. And if you can produce more faster you increase your earning per hour and your overall earning potential. When (or if)you get up to 10-20 weddings a month, you will have a different story I am sure. If the files were 10 times larger that they are it would be a different story as well.
> I saw a huge difference going from 24 MP images to 160 MP images real quickly and decided I needed to learn more about the support tools of the job and started researching about computers and building them myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was an  IT Network Engineer with 20 years of experience working for the world's largest marketing company, WPP (wpp.com) , before I went to do photography full time.  I know computers from the intricate details to massive enterprise level .  I haven't bought a computer in 20 years, wrote my first program when I was 15.    If I get up to 10-20 weddings a month, a fast computer wouldn't help me either.  I would outsource my editing and have an associate photography team.  Color correction in LR doesn't increase file size or require more processing power.  It requires me to be there to make the decision to add/subtract which color to make it consistent and cohesive.  So file size is mostly irrelevant to me.
Click to expand...

So the camera you use today has the same resolution as your first one? I don't think so. I bet they will keep getting better and better too.
We have a lot in common, I wrote my first program when I was around 15 too on a timex sinclair with the old z80 processor and a tape drive (cassette) and a 16 kilobyte memory expansion module. My first program was to find the proper gear sizes for my 18 speed bike to have as few duplicate gears as possible using the available sprocket sizes. lol good old days I am glad are long gone.


----------



## Vtec44

Advanced Photo said:


> So the camera you use today has the same resolution as your first one? I don't think so. I bet they will keep getting better and better too.



I don't know.  My first camera was a 35mm film camera  Still shoot film and color correct the scanned negatives the same way as I do with my digital RAW files.  It takes about the same amount of time even though the file size for the scanned negative is 10x less than my RAW file size


----------



## Advanced Photo

I meant your first digital camera obviously lol, silly.


----------



## Vtec44

Advanced Photo said:


> I meant your first digital camera obviously lol, silly.



Scanned negatives are digital files...


----------



## Advanced Photo

Vtec44 said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I meant your first digital camera obviously lol, silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scanned negatives are digital files...
Click to expand...

Digital CAMERA, not digital files....last try here.


----------



## Vtec44

Advanced Photo said:


> Digital CAMERA, not digital files....last try here.



It doesn't make the difference, color correction for digital images regardless of file format , ie JPEG, NEF, CR2, etc takes the same amount of time for me regardless of file size, resolution, or which camera it came from.  Color correction in my workflow is the most time consuming process because it requires me to make the decision, not the computer.

So I dont' think you get it.


----------



## Advanced Photo

There is a lot more to editing than color grading frames. I do get it completely. I don't think you are talking about the kind of editing that I and a lot of photographers do. Evidently you do a lot less than could be done and I suppose for a wedding photographer that could work fine. A fine art photographer has a much more complex work flow than you do though.
Like you said on the umbrella removal, you don't do that kind of work.  Yours are more of a document type photography like Victor Hasselblad liked evidently based on your comments. So you probably overbought when you built your system. This thread was more for photo editors than color graders (correcters) like you.
Thanks for taking the time to respond anyways even if it didn't fit the work you do on files.


----------



## Derrel

Somebody must have tiny hands...


----------



## Vtec44

Oh no someone brought up fine art   Since when does doing a bunch of editing makes your work "fine art"?    Jose Villa is considered fine art and he doesn't over edit his work. Sue Bryce is considered fine art and her work flow is simple.  A complex workflow doesn't make your work fine art.  It makes you inefficient.  LOL

Engagement session shot a while back and edited on even slower computer than my current one...  :O


----------



## Advanced Photo

Sue Bryce is one person. That doesn't make her the norm. Lol
You don't need to over edit in order to do editing, don't you understand that?
No one said they over edit, in fact I doubt anyone does more editing than they need to do in order to realize their vision.
That was a ridiculous assumption and you know what happens when you assume.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Derrel said:


> Somebody must have tiny hands...


Lol like the burger King commercial, schmall hands. Hilarious. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Vtec44

Advanced Photo said:


> Sue Bryce is one person. That doesn't make her the norm. Lol


So you're tell me that what you said is the norm?  LOL



> You don't need to over edit in order to do editing, don't you understand that?


Color correction is considered editing.  That's exactly what I do as a full time professional photographer.  So tell me what don't I understand?  LOL



> No one said they over edit, in fact I doubt anyone does more editing than they need to do in order to realize their vision.


Exactly what my work is, I don't need more editing than need to do in order to realize my vision.  Thank you for confirming it. LOL

You sound someone who likes to over complicate things to make it more important than what it is.  If I had a nickle for every time I see someone with this attitude when I was in IT, I would be a millionaire  

Albert Klein... hmm...


----------



## Advanced Photo

> So you're tell me that what you said is the norm?  LOL


Nope. What I said is that a more efficient tool allows more efficient work and a faster computer will complete tasks faster.



> Color correction is considered editing.  That's exactly what I do as a full time professional photographer.  So tell me what don't I understand?  LOL



And you do a lot of over editing?




> Exactly what my work is, I don't need more editing than need to do in order to realize my vision.  Thank you for confirming it. LOL



I didn't say anyone needs to overedit anything. You were the one talking about overediting. ..




> You sound someone who likes to over complicate things to make it more important than what it is.  If I had a nickle for every time I see someone with this attitude when I was in IT, I would be a millionaire



How is asking what tools people use overcomplicating things?

How does saying a faster computer can perform functions faster make a computer more important than it is?

How does that even make sense to you?
 You sound like someone without a real argument that just wants to argue.

You are arguing the case for a slower computer and not getting the best most efficient tools you can to do a job more efficiently and in less time. Do you realize how silly that sounds?

Now back to the topic, does anyone else do any editing on a computer and if so, what are the specs?


----------



## Vtec44

Advanced Photo said:


> Nope. What I said is that a more efficient tool allows more efficient work and a faster computer will complete tasks faster.



Nope.  What you said is  "Then buy some better tools and get quicker results".  Efficient and quick are two different things.



> And you do a lot of over editing?


When I feel like it.  Show me some of your work.




> I didn't say anyone needs to overedit anything. You were the one talking about overediting. ..



I only said Jose Villa doesn't over edit, never the need to over edit.. duh!




> How is asking what tools people use overcomplicating things?
> 
> How does saying a faster computer can perform functions faster make a computer more important than it is?
> 
> How does that even make sense to you?
> You sound like someone without a real argument that just wants to argue.
> 
> You are arguing the case for a slower computer and not getting the best most efficient tools you can to do a job more efficiently and in less time. Do you realize how silly that sounds?



I'm not arguing for anything.  I'm stating that that I don't need a fast computer to do what I do because I do what I do efficiently, even when I over edit.     You're the one who's arguing that faster computer makes it everything better.  LOL  I still haven't seen your work so you have nothing to backup what you said, fine art and all.  LOL  Laughable.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Vtec44 said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. What I said is that a more efficient tool allows more efficient work and a faster computer will complete tasks faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  What you said is  "Then buy some better tools and get quicker results".  Efficient and quick are two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you do a lot of over editing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I feel like it.  Show me some of your work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say anyone needs to overedit anything. You were the one talking about overediting. ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only said Jose Villa doesn't over edit, never the need to over edit.. duh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is asking what tools people use overcomplicating things?
> 
> How does saying a faster computer can perform functions faster make a computer more important than it is?
> 
> How does that even make sense to you?
> You sound like someone without a real argument that just wants to argue.
> 
> You are arguing the case for a slower computer and not getting the best most efficient tools you can to do a job more efficiently and in less time. Do you realize how silly that sounds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing for anything.  I'm stating that that I don't need a fast computer to do what I do because I do what I do efficiently, even when I over edit.     You're the one who's arguing that faster computer makes it everything better.  LOL  I still haven't seen your work so you have nothing to backup what you said, fine art and all.  LOL  Laughable.
Click to expand...

Then why are you interested in a thread where people are talking about their computer specs anyway?
Moving on to people that are interested...thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Vtec44

I posted my specs.  You're very welcome.  LOL


----------



## weepete

AMD A10-6800K
Asus F2A85-M Mobo
8 GB Corsair Vengance LP 9-9-9-24
Asus Strix Nvidia Geforce GTX950
Corsair CX 500W PSU
Silversone Argon CPU cooler
Seagate Barracuda 1TB HDD
Razer Deathadder Chroma mouse
Razer Blackwidow mechanical keyboard
Ben-Q XL2411Z 24" 144hz 1ms Gaming monitor

Built it myself, not currently overclocked (but normally is). Still in the process of upgrading it to an i5. I just overclock manually as I can push it a bit further than preset overclocks so I don't tend to bother with turbos.


----------



## zombiesniper

No where near the most important thing but here ya go.


 

Pluss a 5TB external drive.


----------



## The_Traveler

Vtec44 said:


> LOL *I still haven't seen your work so you have nothing to backup what you said, fine art and all.* LOL Laughable.



The secret to being an authority in a topic is to talk a lot and never, ever show one's own work.


----------



## Advanced Photo

zombiesniper said:


> View attachment 129715
> 
> Pluss a 5TB external drive.



     Thanks for sharing. According to CPU validator, most systems run on a 2 core (46.2%) or 4 core (43.8%)processor and you are right in the thick of things there with yours.


zombiesniper said:


> No where near the most important thing but here ya go.


     I never indicated it was the most important _thing_, just that it was perhaps the most important _piece of hardware_ in a digital photographers arsenal of tools. You simply cannot go from a RAW image to a final photograph without one, even if you opt to use the one that is built into your camera, you are still relying on a computer. Even if you don't agree with that, you have to admit it's the most versatile one.
     It's only _the most important piece of hardware_ when you get to the edit stage of a photo . Of course they also make nice archiving and retrieval tools as well as a way to create a DVD movie you can share with friends. They can fill a lot more roles than a camera or a lens does, although those are each the most important hardware at various other times. 

Whether you do editing on a laptop desktop, tablet, phone or in the camera, you are, like it or not, relying on a computer for your image creation. To me that says it's pretty important. Maybe even the most important hardware you use. You can snap pictures all day on a digital camera, but if you ever want to look at one, you _*have*_ to use a computer of some type.


----------



## Advanced Photo

The_Traveler said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL *I still haven't seen your work so you have nothing to backup what you said, fine art and all.* LOL Laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The secret to being an authority in a topic is to talk a lot and never, ever show one's own work.
Click to expand...

No one expects you to be an authority on the subject, we are just comparing the tools we use, the same as listing the cameras you use.
I added some instructions for using the CPU-Z validator if you are not sure what your system specs are in the OP.


----------



## The_Traveler

Actually, you seem to be making yourself the authority on any subject that doesn't involve sharing pictures or actual photo knowledge.


----------



## Vtec44

Advanced Photo said:


> You can snap pictures all day on a digital camera, but if you ever want to look at one, you _*have*_ to use a computer of some type.





Advanced Photo said:


> we are just comparing the tools we use, the same as listing the cameras you use.



...right....


----------



## Advanced Photo

The_Traveler said:


> Actually, you seem to be making yourself the authority on any subject that doesn't involve sharing pictures or actual photo knowledge.


No, I am not an authority on anything, just a person seeing things through my own eyes and trying to relate that information to others. 
I show my work nearly every day all across the country. You are welcome to go see it anytime. Make sure you bring your money too, it's all for sale.


----------



## Vtec44

Advanced Photo said:


> I show my work nearly every day all across the country. You are welcome to go see it anytime. Make sure you bring your money too, it's all for sale.



Move along now, there's nothing to see but a bunch of BS.  

Albert Klein.... that name rings a bell.... hmm...


----------



## Advanced Photo

Vtec44 said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I show my work nearly every day all across the country. You are welcome to go see it anytime. Make sure you bring your money too, it's all for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move along now, there's nothing to see but a bunch of BS.
> 
> Albert Klein.... that name rings a bell.... hmm...
Click to expand...

I like Robert Klein but don't know about Alan.


----------



## tirediron

Advanced Photo said:


> I show my work nearly every day all across the country. You are welcome to go see it anytime. Make sure you bring your money too, it's all for sale.


Well, for those of us who many not have immediate access to it "in person", how about posting a few examples of your work here on TPF?


----------



## The_Traveler

What's your name and your website so we can see your work?


----------



## petrochemist

One of the members of the Photo club I attend weekly doesn't have a computer at all. He does have a nice camera & some good lenses, which he's set up to give great prints (with the printer connected directly to the camera). Getting it right in camera means he has little need to reprocess his shots afterwards. His old slide shots are also impressive!

IMO the computer hardware is the least important. After all even if just talking about editing it's the software & the skills to use it that make the difference. High spec computer hardware typically just speeds up the editing. Yes a good display does help, but only if it's properly calibrated...

My PC is over 5 years old now, brought as a replacement for one I built from components & upgraded bit by bit periodically for nearer 15 years (three different mother boards & multiple versions of windows in that time). It does the job & rarely keeps me waiting for long.

As has been said before the most important bit of hardware though is the bit behind the viewfinder.


----------



## Vtec44

Al, stop with this BS .  LOL


----------



## astroNikon

the most important "hardware" to a photographer is

their brain

Without it, nothing else matters.


----------



## Advanced Photo

petrochemist said:


> One of the members of the Photo club I attend weekly doesn't have a computer at all. He does have a nice camera & some good lenses, which he's set up to give great prints (with the printer connected directly to the camera). Getting it right in camera means he has little need to reprocess his shots afterwards. His old slide shots are also impressive!
> 
> IMO the computer hardware is the least important. After all even if just talking about editing it's the software & the skills to use it that make the difference. *High spec computer hardware typically just speeds up the editing.* Yes a good display does help, but only if it's properly calibrated...
> 
> My PC is over 5 years old now, brought as a replacement for one I built from components & upgraded bit by bit periodically for nearer 15 years (three different mother boards & multiple versions of windows in that time). It does the job & rarely keeps me waiting for long.
> As has been said before the most important bit of hardware though is the bit behind the viewfinder.


The camera has a *computer *in it. So he is using a computer, just not an external one. You really have no choice about using a computer for digital photography, sorry to say. Also, the printer has a type of *computer* in it as well. If you drive a car to take photos, guess what the car most likely has one in it too running java.
What is behind the camera is called wetware, not hardware. 

_*High spec computer hardware typically just speeds up the editing.*_
Exactly what I have said a dozen times here already, thank you for understanding that.


----------



## The_Traveler

Yet still no name or example of work.


----------



## Advanced Photo

astroNikon said:


> the most important "hardware" to a photographer is
> 
> their brain
> 
> Without it, nothing else matters.


The brain is wetware, not hardware. Actually, there are automated remote cameras all over working just fine without a person anywhere near them doing great science and documentation every day.





http://www.ustream.tv/channel/17074538
Just as an experiment, remove the computer from your camera, or disable it by removing the batteries and see what your pictures look like then. 

This thread wasn't meant to be a philosophical debate about the relative importance of one thing over another, it's a place to share information if you want to.
If you don't, great, let those that do want to do it in peace please. Be respectful of others here on the forum.


----------



## chuasam

astroNikon said:


> the most important "hardware" to a photographer is
> 
> their brain
> 
> Without it, nothing else matters.



That's Wetware


----------



## petrochemist

Advanced Photo said:


> The camera has a *computer *in it. So he is using a computer, just not an external one. You really have no choice about using a computer for digital photography, sorry to say. Also, the printer has a type of *computer* in it as well.


Yes they both contain computers, but your whole thread is about the processing computer, which is fairly irrelevant.

FWIW what benefit is there in routinely using 100+ MP images? Yes it gives some extra cropping room but 50MP is comfortably enough for a 48 sheet bill board. I don't think you'll often be printing bigger than that


----------



## petrochemist

chuasam said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the most important "hardware" to a photographer is
> 
> their brain
> 
> Without it, nothing else matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Wetware
Click to expand...

Wetware is I believe a term coined for cyberpunk stories, before that if it was physical it was hardware & the non physical bits were software.


----------



## Vtec44

petrochemist said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The camera has a *computer *in it. So he is using a computer, just not an external one. You really have no choice about using a computer for digital photography, sorry to say. Also, the printer has a type of *computer* in it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they both contain computers, but your whole thread is about the processing computer, which is fairly irrelevant.
Click to expand...


Exactly @petrochemist

Al, just stop already LOL


----------



## Advanced Photo

The_Traveler said:


> Yet still no name or example of work.


I* NEVER* post ANY picture online that I want to keep the rights and idea for my own sales. Doing so would hinder my ability to sell the images myself and retain total control over their use, distribution and display. My photos are my livelihood. I don't share my SS number, my address, my bank account information or any personal information online. If you want to, you are free to do so, but nothing you say will convince me it is worth the risk and effort. Especially to prove myself to an online nobody that I have no interest in ever meeting.
But thanks for the thought. 
The more you ask, the more I know you care. 

I even rubricated it for you to help you get the point.


----------



## john.margetts

I use a 27" iMac with whatever spec it has. I use Photoshop Elements for processing. I am very light in my processing - colour temp, black and white points, brightness is usually about all followed by cropping to the A format.


----------



## Advanced Photo

petrochemist said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the most important "hardware" to a photographer is
> 
> their brain
> 
> Without it, nothing else matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Wetware
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wetware is I believe a term coined for cyberpunk stories, before that if it was physical it was hardware & the non physical bits were software.
Click to expand...

It was coined by Rudy Rucker, computer Scientist and Science Fiction Writer who also introduced cyberpunk, but the term predates that period and was carried over. So, you are close.


----------



## Advanced Photo

john.margetts said:


> I use a 27" iMac with whatever spec it has. I use Photoshop Elements for processing. I am very light in my processing - colour temp, black and white points, brightness is usually about all followed by cropping to the A format.


Very nice, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Vtec44 said:


> petrochemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The camera has a *computer *in it. So he is using a computer, just not an external one. You really have no choice about using a computer for digital photography, sorry to say. Also, the printer has a type of *computer* in it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they both contain computers, but your whole thread is about the processing computer, which is fairly irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly @petrochemist
> 
> Al, just stop already LOL
Click to expand...

Why do you call me Al, Dick? Assuming you are really Dick Blick.


----------



## tirediron

Okay... let's all take a deep breath and relax....


----------



## Vtec44

Advanced Photo said:


> Why do you call me Al, Dick? Assuming you are really Dick Blick.



Maybe because your name is Al Klein?


----------



## Advanced Photo

Vtec44 said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call me Al, Dick? Assuming you are really Dick Blick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because your name is Al Klein?
Click to expand...

Please bring forth any proof beyond a shadow of a doubt before you continue to commit liable in a public forum.
For the record, that is not my name.


----------



## Advanced Photo

tirediron said:


> Okay... let's all take a deep breath and relax....


Thanks. Some people don't know when to stop trying to hijack another members thread.


----------



## tirediron

Or not....


----------

